# 10 DPO and confused



## bean85

Hi everyone, 
The last week I have really felt pregnant, sore breasts, dizzy and feeling sick, heart burn at night. 
Taken FRER today 10dpo & so disappointed by results. Going to have to wait few days


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you :)


----------

